# Saunders Folding Falcon



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Here it is a very good slingshot that I own, the Folding Falcon from Saunders!
It is very accurate, but you can shoot only 50/56 caliber ammo, cause the tubular bands are so strong that if you try to anchor with a 38 caliber, you can't reach the full extension cause the grip is minimal and the pouch slips away from the finger...must be Schwarzenegger to handle those bands...
The handle grip is small but also bigger hands can use it without problems.
It is foldable, so you can put it in a backpack or in in a pocket, but is it so well made and strong that seems indestructible!made in USA!
It is also very accurate, you can shot quietly at 20 meters (straight shot)!
I suggest to make a sight with a plastic band on the top of the fork.
Also I highly reccomended it to hunters: with this powerful band, accuracy, and using 50/56 caliber ammo, you can shot down a wild hog...
Also good for target shooting at 10 meters, obviusly plinking cans it's alot of fun.
Shooting at standard 10 meters target is difficult cause you should use 5.6/6 mm ammo and with the Folding Falcon is impossible for me, but maybe you have stronger hands and fingers then me....
Good shooting, hope it helps!


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You can shoot down a Wild Hog with it?


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Obviusly I'm joking....
Only rabbits, rats or birds


----------

